

Ask HN: What would you want in a web app template? - JoeyDoey

After submitting a WordPress theme to ThemeForest and having it get declined, I decided to gather all my themes and sell them myself. I built and launched "themESC" (http://themesc.com) in a day.<p>I got really great feedback and encouragement from HN (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014428).<p>Because all I currently have on there are WordPress themes, one of the suggestions I received was to build HTML/CSS templates sans the WordPress for web apps.<p>So, if you were buying a HTL/CSS template for your web app/ web biz, what would you expect it to have?
======
petervandijck
\- Before users sign up, the typical set of landing page(s), price(s) page
etc.

\- Once you are signed in, it's much harder. I'd like a set of template pages
that looks like Google's products, another that looks like Apple's products,
etc.

\- Really clean css/html so that it's easy to extend/evolve.

\- Nice if it's based on YUI css.

~~~
JoeyDoey
The "before-sign-up" pages are probably easiest to template as they'd cover
most types of businesses. After users sign up, then it varies wildly. It'd be
nice to somehow standardize that to work for most cases.

